# Reg Parker 5x5 Routine



## ryan2203 (Sep 23, 2010)

New to the forum! and would like to get some feedback on the Reg Parker 5x5 routine I am doing with a couple of tweaks I made!

Goal - Get strong + add mass by focusing mainly on compound exercises (Reg Parkers 5x5 routine) then jump on a bodybuilding split after 4 months to isolate muscles then drop body fat nearer to summer time next year.

Supplements - Whey Protein, Jack3d, Green Magnitude, Fish Oil, Multi Vitamin.

Diet - Mainly Red meat, chicken, red rice, eggs, milk, alpen cereal & fruits. 3 meals a day with protein shakes in between meals and one before bed. At times I eat junk food, due to convince-would appreciate feedback on diet + recipes bearing in mind that I am a uni student!

The goal of this workout is to increase strength by increasing weight each week by 2.25kg! First two sets are warm up sets then last three are the 'heavy' working sets.

Workout A (Mon)

•	Barbell Squat 5x5

•	Bench Press 5x5

•	Deadlift 5x5

•	Barbell Row 4x6-8

•	Overhead Press 4x6-8

Workout B (Wed)

•	Front Squat 5x5

•	Incline Bench Press (Dumbbells) 5x5

•	Stiff Leg Deadlift 5x5

•	Barbell Row (Reverse Grip) 5x5

•	Overhead Press 4x6-8

Workout C (Fri)

•	Barbell Squat 5x5

•	Bench Press 5x5

•	Deadlift 5x5

•	Barbell Row 4x6-8

•	Overhead Press 4x6-8

Body weight - 80kg

Current Stats - Stats which I like to achieve

Squats - 90kg (5 reps) Squats - 140-160kg

Frong Squats - 75kg (5 reps) Front Squats - ?

Deadlifts - 105kg (5 reps) Deadlifts - 160kg

Bench Press - 65kg (5 reps) Bench Press 90-100kg

Overhead Press - 40kg (6-8 reps) Overhead Press - 60-70 kg

Bent Over Rows - 60kg (6-8 reps) Bent over row - 80kg

Issues:

• Feedback on routine - Any of you tried this type of routine with any success? Should I add/change exercises ?

• Goals - Realistic within 4 months ?

• I have somewhat long arms; therefore I think this affects my benching as I feel I'm not lifting as much as I should be! There are so many different tips and tricks on the net mainly focusing on adjusting form - its so confusing! For example it is said flared elbows are better for people with long arms when benching, but others say elbows should be tucked in (shoulder health). Normally I am used to benching with elbows flared out but recently I tried tucking my elbows and I felt that it didn't hit my chest as much as it should and balancing the bar with elbows tucked was a bit difficult. So people with long arms..Any tips on benching?

• Bent over rows form - is it necessary to have the body parallel to the floor and for the bar to touch the chest ?

• Squats - Parallel or below parallel?

• Diet - Advice and links to recipes would be appreciated!

• Supplements - Should I try a weight gainer after I finish my whey protein ?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Issues:

• Feedback on routine - Any of you tried this type of routine with any success? Should I add/change exercises ?

Routine looks pretty good, but squating and deadlifting 3 times a week may be a bit too much, you may want to alternate these if you want to get the most out of them

• Goals - Realistic within 4 months ?

I don't see why not, deadlift definately, but you should be there or thereabouts with the others.

• I have somewhat long arms; therefore I think this affects my benching as I feel I'm not lifting as much as I should be! There are so many different tips and tricks on the net mainly focusing on adjusting form - its so confusing! For example it is said flared elbows are better for people with long arms when benching, but others say elbows should be tucked in (shoulder health). Normally I am used to benching with elbows flared out but recently I tried tucking my elbows and I felt that it didn't hit my chest as much as it should and balancing the bar with elbows tucked was a bit difficult. So people with long arms..Any tips on benching?

A Slight arch in the lower back and squeezing your shoulder blades can improve your benching. Try different techniques and see which suits you, everyone is different.

• Bent over rows form - is it necessary to have the body parallel to the floor and for the bar to touch the chest ?

You dont need to go parallel, as long as you have neutral spine alignment when you bend over, go as far as you can, and keep your head up. I've got good flexibility and I go just above parallel. Changing the angle of the row will hit different parts of the back slightly. Pull the bar into the navel not the chest

• Squats - Parallel or below parallel?

Below para is better IMO but go as low as your form allows you i.e before your pelvis starts to tilt.

• Diet - Advice and links to recipes would be appreciated!

Check these out http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

• Supplements - Should I try a weight gainer after I finish my whey protein ?


----------



## ryan2203 (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheers mate! appreciate the feedback


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

All goals seem achievable..

I started on a 5x5 plus 3-4 isolation assistance lifts back in march this year, did this for 12 weeks and then mixed to 4 day split but found I was burning out quickly.. So started a Max OT routine and have got some PB's in only 3 weeks.

Currently BP 100kg, SQ 120kg and DL 140kg..

Not significant lifts I know but better than BP40kg, SQ60kg and DL60kg that I started in March..

Long way off my 500kg total, but any progress is progress....


----------



## ryan2203 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah mate the lifts are looking impressive. Could you elaborate on your Max OT routine ?


----------

